# Micro skiff Salty 1510



## boatboy32 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey this is a salty 1510 skiff just like the old Johnson skiffs. These boats are awesome shallow water skiffs! Old Salt Marine in Lakeland FL sells them they got boat, motor and trailer packages starting at 6$6,460 with a Mercury 15 4s. These guys are very nice and awesome customer service. Go sees these guys!


http://www.saltyboats.com/images/saltyboats/ssb1510(3).jpg

http://www.saltyboats.com/images/saltyboats/ssb1510(8).jpg


----------

